# Driver Killed At Mud Bog



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Tragedy at the St. Joseph County Fairgrounds.
The first driver to take the track at the first ever mud bog at the fairgrounds Saturday night was killed in a crash.
WSBT has learned that at the Summer Thunder Mud Bog event, Steve DeLeeuw was making a fast run with his car when he apparently skimmed across the mud pit. When he came out the other end, his rear tires were off the ground, which is where the brakes were on the car.

Lieutenant Matt Blank of the St. Joseph County Sheriff's Department says DeLeeuw tried to turn the car to avoid the concrete barriers at the end of the track, but that caused the car to barrel roll, hit the barrier, flip and then land on a chain link fence.
Additional units were called to help extricate DeLeeuw, since crews on the scene didn't have the necessary equipment. Blank says even if emergency officials on the scene had what they needed, it probably wouldn't have mattered.
They pulled DeLeeuw from the car and rushed him to an ambulance. Blank says DeLeeuw was declared dead on his way to the hospital.

Blank says DeLeeuw's 15-year-old son was with him at the track.
DeLeeuw was wearing a helmet, harness and fire suit and the car had a roll cage.
The car was taken by police to be inspected for any mechanical issues that may have led to the crash.

The event finished as planned without incident, and DeLeeuw's death was not announced to spectators.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Wow thats not a good way to start. I feel bad for the kid to have watched his father die like that. My heart goes out to them.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh wow!! To my knowledge, that's two deaths this weekend due to offroad vehicles. Heartfelt prayers and sympathy going out to this family and his son. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## tate (Jul 29, 2012)

Have had some wild rides in a mud Skimmer but never crashed but close. Its scary thou when you think about it know. I have loaded my rig before and refused to run because of not enough shut down room. Alot of these first time tracks have got to ask the drivers what they feel is a safe pit and shut down area while they are making the pit. This accident was totally avoidable. I feel bad for the mans son. Im sure that it was something that the 2 of them enjoyed doing together.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

That's sad to hear man. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------

